# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  کد یک ساعت

## user1101

یک برنامه برای نشون دادن ساعت نوشتم ، بنظرتون خوبه یا بد



> #include "stdio.h"
> #include "conio.h"
> #include "time.h"
> #include "windows.h"
> 
> void main()
> {
>     time_t ut;//unix time
>    char st[81];//string time
> ...

----------


## mahsa1990

خوبه :تشویق: ، گرافيكش رو هم مي تونيد بنويسيد؟ :متفکر:

----------


## user1101

> خوبه، گرافيكش رو هم مي تونيد بنويسيد؟


ممنون، فعلا نه، بیشتر منظورم از لحاظ الگوریتم بود، دقتش و بدون خطا بودن

----------

